# South Front Street update



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally put the South Front Street module in place. Here are two views of the afternoon freight run easing its way down the street. 



















North Front is under construction, progress on which has beenn interrupted by the unseasonably warm weather and the urge to get the trolley wire back into service!


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That makes a really convincing downtown buisness block Rick. What is your street made of? Looks as if it might be cement backer board. 

Llyn


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ohioriverrailway on 04/20/2008 10:18 AM

Finally put the South Front Street module in place. Here are two views of the afternoon freight run easing its way down the street. 



















North Front is under construction, progress on which has beenn interrupted by the unseasonably warm weather and the urge to get the trolley wire back into service!


Beautiful downtown layout.  The overall effect is remarkably realistic. This project is going to be spectacular.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Another standard to reach for. 
Which are kits and which are scratch built please? 
Rod


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm impressed!! That is one neat looking module. Now all you have to do is get some people shopping about, and a few other small details and it will be perfect! It sure looks like an area I would have to get off the trolly to visit! Nice job!!


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn -- The street is about 3 inches of concrete on top of bricks, wire mesh and rebar. There's about 1000 pounds of dry mix there. I didn't want any problems with frost heave. 
Rod -- Most of this section is Piko kits, or at least bits and pieces of them. I made molds and then resin castings of about four different parts, then "modified" them to give different appearances. The bank is totally from scratch, as are the tops of the first three, then the fifth building from the left. Some of the windows and doors are Grandt Line; the awning is from scratch. 
I have some trucks to park on the street, and a box of people that need to be painted. (Another project that didn't get done this winter!) 
More details on both the street and the buildings are on the website: www.orery.com.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Watch that first step crossin the street ... 

Seriously, very impressive!


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one nice row of buildings.  You did a very good job. 

Terl


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job Rick, but it looks a little eerie without people standing around


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Really a nicer looking street. I want to run a trolley line down main street. Soon as I get a main street! 
Best, Ted


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

Great looking street! Perfect complement to your rolling stock! Can't wait to see all those little people getting caught in the fenders, trying to beat the trains across the street. 

Ted.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

A very impressive street it is. I also like your overhead wire. It's visible, but not scaled so thick that it becomes a distraction. Very good work! 

Mark


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice looking. 
Mark


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Just took a look at the page on your site. Thanks for posting the constructions details. It came out very nice. I agree with others, it will really come to life when you add a few people. 

Paul


----------

